# My 3.5 beast



## NT2SHBBY (May 5, 2004)

2003 Nissan Maxima sitting on JIC FLT-A1's dropped about 2" all round, 02-03 Stillen Classic Lip Kit, 17" BBS RX243 chrome forged rims, trenz grill, cleared HIDs and everything else you can see


more pix can be found at my homepage www.cardomain.com/id/nt2shbby


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn that looks good. you didnt waste any time did you haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn it does look good love the that LIP


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

NT2SHBBY said:


> 2003 Nissan Maxima sitting on JIC FLT-A1's dropped about 2" all round, 02-03 Stillen Classic Lip Kit, 17" BBS RX243 chrome forged rims, trenz grill, cleared HIDs and everything else you can see
> 
> 
> more pix can be found at my homepage www.cardomain.com/id/nt2shbby


your grill reminds me of whale teeth


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice car


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Didn't you have an Altima before? Or am I mistaken. I could have sworn you had one when I used to post at altimas.net....I recognize the screen name. 

Nice Max by the way.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

looks mean



good job :thumbup:


----------

